# Heber Creeper UT



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=42786176&nid=148


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

Interesting article. Thanks for posting this.

Mike


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

It,s good to see steam engines are still doing there thing.Pete


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Great ride, nice scenery.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Went for a ride a few times usually its a stinker(diesel engine)the steam loco runs i believe only on special holidays ,yes its great ride ,goes along deer creek reservoir all the way to vivian park ,stops there for a lunch break ,(pick up your kids who were rafting along the provo river and then rattles back up to Heber ,interesting in summertime there is a water tank car behind the last car dowsing the track to contain any embers which may start a fire(happened in the past) There is also a large steam repair facility at the end of the track ,which has various steam,diesel and farm machines in a :fixing up condition! https://hebervalleyrr.org/ https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heber_Valley_Historic_Railroad


----------

